# what colour should i do my wheels..?



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

This is ma car ive got a new set of wheels Nismo LM GT4's but i dont know what colour to do them 





This is the same wheel and colour as what i have bought 


i either keep them in that colour or
all black or
black with polished rim
or
all white again or
white with polished rim

anyone good at photo shop???? so what colour do you think i should have them in i need some help on this

Cheers


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

all black just like the z-tune!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> all black just like the z-tune!



agree


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Agree - Black! No stupid silver rims thingys going on around the edge - just plain solid black.:smokin:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

All black. It's not even a question.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Agree black wheels will look good, and the Z-Tune shows this, but from what i've seen all black wheels do not look good on BB IMO


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

i don't think black will look good. has anyone got some pics of a bb34 wit black rims.

graham


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes I have, but would need to host them, unless someone else can. 

I personally think leave them as they are (IIRC they are of a limited run in that colour).


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very easy to find pics on the net of bayside blue R34s with LM-GT4s on. So the standard colors are no inovation anymore . . if you have the money and choice to respray them, then go for something new . . . or leave them silver-white.

Get the crome finish for the wheels and take of the stickers, you will go from Mr. Every body to Mr. Special . . . . 
Like the work-wheels:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I would personally go for a shade somewhere between the standard silver and gunmetal grey. Nice and different, but not disgusting.

I agree too, that black may not look right on Bayside Blue


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

thanks for all ur replys guys.. 
The pic of the rim i put up looks alot lighter than it is ,looks more darker in real life prob camera makin it light. 
The colour is Gun Metal what i have. i just put 2 rims on the car no tyres looks ok..! but still scratching my head . ahhhhh 
i found this, crap pic but there either bronze or gun metal ...


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Nic just try them and if u don't like them, start with a clour chart and re-spray them.

graham


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

The original colour looks great.  Have you got some more pictures which show the colour accurately, as you say they look a lighter shade in the picture?

Black or bronze wheels on a silver car can't can't be beat, but I don't think they would look good on Bayside blue.

I'm seriously considering some LM GT4's at the moment, but can't find a definitive list of what's available with decent pictures. A lot of them have a polished lip too, which I don't want.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bronze wheels not nice on a BB car? I beg to differ sir


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

you've got a 1 in a 100 limited set of wheels and you want to change the colour ? why ?
Leave them as they are :smokin:


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

I love those wheels all black but don’t think they will look as good with bayside blue because there isn’t enough contrast. I think you should keep the wheels the colour they are now.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Totally agree with Bean, just leave them, but if you must, i think the bronze loks nice. lots of contrast, and if the job it done nicely the light plays of the wheels very nicely, giving an almost smoked bronze look i guess.


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

cheers guys again,the colour is starting to grow on me now.. plus i wanna go out in it, so i got the tires fitted today...!ahhhh. just gonna see what they look like on like dodgy said. im gonna put them on tomoz , i'll post some pics on here when there on and see what u all fink. cheers again
Nic


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Good lad. lol

Graham. 

See ya soon mate


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> you've got a 1 in a 100 limited set of wheels and you want to change the colour ? why ?
> Leave them as they are :smokin:


I echo the above. And did mention this earlier on, about being limited edition, and being sought after


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> Bronze wheels not nice on a BB car? I beg to differ sir


Whoops, I phrased that bady. To clarify:

Bronze - yes !
Black - no !


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

Trade me my Bronze TE37 Volks for your LMGTs!


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

what you all think??


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

thought i just stick a pic of my engine on aswell


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks awesome IMHO

Glad you kept them in the original colour....for now maybe!!! 

IMHO, minus the sticker, and that car will look even better.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Wheel package looks sweet - please don't change the colour.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Bean said:


> you've got a 1 in a 100 limited set of wheels and you want to change the colour ? why ?
> Leave them as they are :smokin:


I didn't now they were that limited, but I'd say leave as be, og do the black with polished lip...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

car looks sweet...now just slowly start taking off those stickers and it will look amazing


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

i got used to the rims now they have grown on me.. keeping stickers on just makes it stand of from the rest


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Z-TUNE said:


> i got used to the rims now they have grown on me.. keeping stickers on just makes it stand of from the rest



For once I like the stickers - you are right - they make is look more 'sporty' and race spec like. I say keep them - turns more heads.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I like them a lot in the standard colour - good choice....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks great, I'd like them in that colour myself....

Are they 18" or 19" ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

NickM said:


> Looks great, I'd like them in that colour myself....
> 
> Are they 18" or 19" ?


The limited set only came in 18


----------



## g11dav (May 17, 2006)

I AGREE M8 THEY AER LIMITED . BUT LIMITED OR NOT I THINK YOU SHOULD LEAVE THEM THE WAY THEY ARE


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

cheers guys, the rims are 18x9.5


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Have you got any more pictures please?

Trying to decide between 18's and 19's at the moment and can't make up my mind.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

19's of course if you don't intend to do track work!!!


----------

